# Custom Coop



## CoryCory (Oct 3, 2012)

I built a chicken coop last winter and I am planning on building a couple more this winter. The chicken coop that I built will house 7 to 8 chickens. The coop is raised to make it easier to get into for cleaning and to add square footage to the run. I am planning on closing in the bottom part of the coop so I can house another 7 to 8 more chickens for a total of 16 chickens. It is built with hard wood siding all the way around. It has two nesting boxes on one of the sides of the coop with a hatch to easily get the eggs out. The other side of the coop has a large door that composed of a window that allows for light to shine into the coop and for easy access for cleaning the inside. The front of the coop has a door so the chickens can get into the run. There is also a large vent for airflow. On back of the coop there is a large vent that runs the whole length of the coop and a small circle vent to let the gasses out when it gets too cold to open the large vents. There is a solar light installed inside the coop with a remote to add light when the days get shorter to help with egg production. The run is composed of different sections that are then put together on the spot. Each section is 3 feet wide and 6 feet tall. The run can be made as large or small as you would like depending on the amount of panels that are built and put together. These coops are built with quality and useable in mind. They will last for many years to come. I am located in northwest Ohio but would be willing to workout delivery. I would be willing to work with you to build a custom coop to fit your needs. If you're interested or have any questions at all please email me at [email protected] and we can work from there.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice work mate


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cory, very nicely done. You could make a pretty penny selling those. Make sure you charge enough. Beautiful! You should be very proud.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Amazing work. Like a hostel for chickens.


----------

